# My website has been disabled!



## bluebloods (Oct 2, 2004)

My website has been disabled and I can't understand why 

I received this e-mail notification:

"Your data transfer (bandwidth) limit for the package is 100. This
has now been exceeded, and the current usage for this month is 100."

"This hosting package has now been automatically suspended, and will be
re-activated at the start of the next month. In the meantime, you may want to
contact our sales team to arrange upgrading your package."

I don't know what to do! Is there anyway I can make it work again or at least stop this from happening again? What have I done wrong?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

From The Free Encyclopedia:

In website hosting, bandwidth is the amount of information downloadable from the webserver over a prescribed period of time. In essence, it is the rate [data/time], but the time in this case is not seconds but rather a month or a week. So this rate is not like 56K or broadband, etc., which are also bandwidth but are measured per second. Web hosting companies often quote a monthly bandwidth limit for a website, for example 100 GB/month. If visitors to the website download a total greater than 100 GB in one month, the bandwidth limit will have been exceeded.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandwidth#Meaning_of_bandwidth_in_web_hosting

You may want to upgrade your hosting package since there will be about 4-8 days at the end of each month (yes, I'm telling you this could happen again  ) that your website will be down. Unless you ask people not to come  .

I could be wrong, though.

I think the easiest solution is to upgrade your hosting package.
BTW: What hosting company do you use?

fj1


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm assuming the 100 is in MB? That's not very much at all. Even the cheapest plans from the better hosts offer way more than that.


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like your using a free web host. For example tripod, when you reach a certain amount of bandwidth, your free hosting plan will end. Well, i guess you might need to open up a new account if that's conveniet for you. wish you luck!


----------



## toniaxp (Sep 23, 2006)

Switch to a paid hosting provider there are some good ones out there like hostdepartment.com for about $6 per month which offer tons of bandwidth like 5+gig per month.


----------



## bluebloods (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi guys,

The site is still disabled  I'm really not happy about this.

I bought my hosting package with www.heartinternet.com , just got the basic one it cost me about £6 for two years and I thought it was a great deal!

But what's the point if it isnt' going to work half the time :down:

What do i do?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

> £6 for two years


For two years? You're paying for the registration and they have probably thrown in some free webspace with it. Buy a better package.


----------



## bluebloods (Oct 2, 2004)

Is it possible to upgrade? I don't want to have to pay again for a whole new package :down: 

I guess I will have to upgrade it  

What do you suggest is a good amount of bandwith so that this problem doesn't happen again?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

If 100 MB lasted you most of the month, 1GB should be plenty and will allow for expansion.


----------



## bluebloods (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks very much guys, I will check it out right now x


----------



## bluebloods (Oct 2, 2004)

This seems really expensive,, £30 a month? This can't be right...?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

bluebloods said:


> This seems really expensive,, £30 a month? This can't be right...?


Their Starter Professional is listed as £29.88 per *year* (on debit card) or £31.88 per year (on a credit card). Here is a comparison of the Free Starter with a 100 MB transfer limit and the Starter Professional with a 10000 (100x the free limit) MB transfer limit:

http://www.heartinternet.com/comparison-h.shtml


----------

